# 

## nolan

2009. 
  2008 
http://www.yarmarok.poltava.ua 

        13 - 17  2008 
 -  ..
13  ()
"  "
  ճ
15.00 - 17.30 -       -    -     -  " ".

18.00 - 20.00. - ³               .
20.00 - 24.00 -     .
  ""
15.00 - 17.00 -         . 
18.00 - 23.00 - "  " - - .

18.00 - 22.00. -     . 
14  ()

10.45 - 11.00. -        .
-  . 

10.00 - 11.00. -    .
11.00 - 12.00. -     . 
"  - 2008" -    2008 .        -     . ..   䳿 "  ",   "" .,   "" .,    "³" .       - .
12.00 - 13.00. -     , , 糿.
13.00 - 17.00. -    -  .
18.00 - 19.00. - " " - -.
19.00 - 21.00. - "  " -       - .
21.00 - 24.00. - "  " -          ,  ,       " ".
  ճ
12.00 - 13.00. - " " -      "ϳ  "     -  . 
13.00 - 17.00. -           -.
17.00 - 18.00. - " -  "        ,   -   ,    .
18.00 - 18.30. - ϳ  , ,  .
18.30 - 19.00. - -  " ".
19.00 - 20.00. -   "ϳ  "    - .

10.00 - 14.00. -    . 
14.00 - 17.00. -     - .
18.00 - 22.00. -  -      (  ).
-  ""
10.30 - 11.00. -    .
12.00 - 16.00. -  -          .
  ""
10.00 - 11.00. -    .
12.00 - 14.00. -    .
14.00 - 18.00. -   "ϳ  "   - .
19.00 - 24.00 - -    " ".

----------


## nolan

15  (')
  ճ
10.00 - 11.00. -      -.
11.00 - 12.00. -        -     . ..    , , , . 
12.00 - 12.30 -     .
12.30 - 15.30. - " " - -  ,      ( ).
15.30 - 16.30. - " !" -  -            糿.
16.30 - 17.00. -  -   " ".
17.00 - 18.00. - " " -    -.
18.00 - 18.30 -    " ".
- 
17.00 - 18.00 - -    -   .

18.00 - 20.00. - " " -         - .
 .
12.00 - 16.30. -    .
16.30 - 18.00. -      - .
18.00 - 19.00. - " " - -.
19.00 - 20.00. -    .
20.00 - 24.00. - "  " -       ""    ,  ""   - .
 .
10.00 - 17.00 -       -     .
17.00 - 23.00 -  -      (  ).

----------


## nolan

16  ()
  ճ
10.00 - 11.00. -    .
11.00 - 12.00. -        (    . ..)   , - 
 .
12.00 - 14.00. -    , , 糿, , .
14.00 - 16.30. - " " - -  ,      ( ).
16.30 - 17.30. -  -   " ".
17.30 - 19.00. -   "ĳ  -   "  " ".
19.00 - 20.00 -   "ϳ  "   - .

11.30 - 14.30. - " "- -       .
16.00 - 18.00. -    "  "      ,       .
18.00 - 19.00. -    ""         .
19.00 - 24.00. -     -     -,    ,      " ". 

10.00 - 16.00. -    .
16.00 - 22.00. -  -     .
 -   ""
10.00 - 16.00 -  -          " "   .
  ""
10.00 - 11.00. -   "ϳ  "   - .
12.00 - 15.00. -    .
15.00 - 16.00 - -  " ".
16.00 - 17.00. -   "ϳ  "   - .
18.00 - 24.00 - -    " ".
17  (Ĳ)
  ճ
09.00 - 10.00 -    .
10.00 - 11.00. -   " "  " ".
11.00 - 12.00. -   -  .
12.00 - 13.00. -         ,  ,           (    . ..)     - .
13.00 - 15.00. -      - .

10.00 - 12.00. -    .

10.00 - 12.00. -    . 
 -   ""
10.00 - 12.00 -  -          " "   .
  ""
10.00 - 13.00. -   "ϳ  "   - .

----------


## me2guess

-  (   )   (       ""       ).

----------


## Viktorija

.   18   ! :(

----------

15-17 ,    !  -  !

----------

,      , !   ,  2000        (  ).        ,        -         ..  ,     -    . 
         -  ,  , ,     ,     ,     ,      ,     .      (    ).** (   "" -      ,      ).             -     ,      -    . 
  ,  - -  ,      .      -         (      ).

----------

**:         ,   - ! ,       "   ".

----------


## RAMM

- . 
"-              XVIII .    ,     . 
         . 
      . 
 1809   -       ."

----------


## aneisha

**:      ,   ,       .    ,       .   ,      .    ?...  -          .        .

----------

**:    ,,     .        .

----------


## Diez

, ,      .
  - ,    -  . ,       ?

----------


## RAMM

-,       .

----------


## admin

.

----------


## Kaa

.   ,       ?   ,      !

----------

- 60   , - 100.    ,       .

----------


## Alice

!!!

----------


## admin

2009.

----------

